# Found Photographs



## jeroen (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't believe we have a found photos thread here, so here we go.

If you'd like to post all the photos you found on film in old camera's in this thread it could be quite interesting 

1 This is the first I ever found. It was in a Scottish 1924 Kodak Pocket Camera I bought on eBay. The film is Ilford Selochrome 616 wich went out of stock around the late 1950's







2 This was in a Praktica I got on the Queen's day market in my home town. Probably early '90-s. The building in the back isn't there anymore.






3 These were both in a Voiglander that a friend of mine got at a thrift store. I devoloped the Agfacolor CNS film (C-22 from before 1978) as black and white because he opened the camera and we thouhgt te film was ruined anyway.






4


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 20, 2012)

Very interesting! Almost like peering into someone else's life. Kind of makes me feel like a creeper...


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting photos but even more interesting history. I wouldn't think people would be leaving undeveloped film in a camera to be sold, never really thought it happens as much as it apparently does. I mean like who doesn't check before letting it go to sale?


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 20, 2012)

subscribed, i really like stories of years ago


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> ......... I mean like who doesn't check before letting it go to sale?



Dead people.


----------

